

Ask HN: Checklist for starting a new Rails application? - DanielKehoe

It's easy to create a new Rails application using "rails new myapp" (or using an application template). But after that, what do you do? What gems do you always add? What decisions do you make before beginning development? What important items are often overlooked before deploying an app? I'd like to put together a reference checklist to share. Any suggestions?<p>For example:<p>- Create a new RVM gemset
 - Modify the .gitignore file
 - Switch from TestUnit to RSpec
 - Set up Guard to run tests in the background during development
 - Add the viewport metatag to the default application layout
 - Don't forget to create a sitemap.xml file
 - Add a Google Analytics snippet<p>What else?
======
clyfe
Some from my stack (vary based on project):

    
    
        Devise, CanCan, sentient_user, CarrierWave
        rails_config, rails-settings
        ActiveScaffold
        Rspec, Capybara, Spork, Guard, factory_girl, faker
        capistrano

------
rpwilcox
I always add Cucumber, Machinist, Omniauth + devise, formtastic, show_for,
foreman, and (lately) the twitter-bootstrap-rails gem

~~~
goshakkk
If you love Cucumber, you definitely should take a look at Spinach:
<http://codegram.github.com/spinach/>

